# Bearded dragon scratches



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

right, i was just playing with Spyro and of course she clawed my skin! 

but everytime she does, after bout 30 mins i come up in a rash where she's scratched me and it lasts a few days, it doesnt hurt or anything, it's just annoying!

so i was just wondering, does anyone else have this problem? 

fanks  


also, on an xmasy note, my dad just text me saying father christmas had handed him a parcel with my name on it! :flrt: whoop!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i have a simlar thing, i get red raised mumps and itches like mad, i'm covered in red spots and scratches from my beardie. i know some people cut beardies nails, but i wont becuse i worry of not cutting them right, i was told they had veins in their nails so have to be real careful


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

poizon said:


> i have a simlar thing, i get red raised mumps and itches like mad, i'm covered in red spots and scratches from my beardie. i know some people cut beardies nails, but i wont becuse i worry of not cutting them right, i was told they had veins in their nails so have to be real careful


glad its not just me! lol, tho i am sorry to hear it hun, i know it drives me mad! lol. i doubt i'll cut her nails, think i'll just have to put a towel over myself when i get her out, i look like i've been mauled cos it's normally on my chest! lol. xxx


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah its not nice afterwards, i just had her out and now i'm itching, but i think its a small price to pay really, besides tis my own fault for not sticking a jumper on lol (but its far to hot in my house at mo for jumpers)


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

poizon said:


> yeah its not nice afterwards, i just had her out and now i'm itching, but i think its a small price to pay really, besides tis my own fault for not sticking a jumper on lol (but its far to hot in my house at mo for jumpers)


 
send some of your heat this way will ya hun, i'm frozen! think i'm gonna have a tea-towel dedicated to her so i can lay it out when she comes out, covered in tiny hair-type cut, lol. xx


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

guys your prob getting a reacton to bacteria under their nails. dont forget that they climb through their food and feces in the viv sometimes and this bacteria can be carried by them its not a massive problem but does affect some people


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

astrid peth said:


> send some of your heat this way will ya hun, i'm frozen! think i'm gonna have a tea-towel dedicated to her so i can lay it out when she comes out, covered in tiny hair-type cut, lol. xx



lol yeah thats a good idea, think i may do that as well


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> guys your prob getting a reacton to bacteria under their nails. dont forget that they climb through their food and feces in the viv sometimes and this bacteria can be carried by them its not a massive problem but does affect some people


yeah thats what i thinking it is, its we prob just more sensative than most other peep


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

poizon said:


> yeah thats what i thinking it is, its we prob just more sensative than most other peep


 
obv. cos we're so sexy! lol.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i get this :O i thought it was just me  it goes red, itches like mad then goes a hour later.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i get this :O i thought it was just me  it goes red, itches like mad then goes a hour later.


ah seems there might be a fair few of us then


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Doesn't affect me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Doesn't affect me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


pfft!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

tis weird - I get it from my hedgehog but not my beardies?? weird


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

do be careful with this and make sure you disinfect your arm after being scratched! its because their claws contain thousands of bacteria but more often than not this can be salmonella or campylobacter - both of which you REALLY dont want to get into the blood stream or more importantly into your mouths (really easy to do - creature scratches arm, you touch arm, you touch mouth - bingo! hello poorly you!)

my CWD does the same thing to me and it happens often just be careful and you should be fiiiiiine 

does flippin hurt mind :lol2:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> do be careful with this and make sure you disinfect your arm after being scratched! its because their claws contain thousands of bacteria but more often than not this can be salmonella or campylobacter - both of which you REALLY dont want to get into the blood stream or more importantly into your mouths (really easy to do - creature scratches arm, you touch arm, you touch mouth - bingo! hello poorly you!)
> 
> my CWD does the same thing to me and it happens often just be careful and you should be fiiiiiine
> 
> does flippin hurt mind :lol2:


i alcohol gel my hands both before and after touching usually, which is prob why it hurts so much! lol. but i'll bare that in mind, thank you !!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

astrid peth said:


> i alcohol gel my hands both before and after touching usually, which is prob why it hurts so much! lol. but i'll bare that in mind, thank you !!!



lol! good for you - but OUCH!!

every time my CWD does it to me i use piercing preparation alcohol wipes and promptly spend the next ten mins swearing like no other... :lol2:


----------



## diggyc (Nov 24, 2007)

mmmm, same! 
its down right an annoying isnt it?: victory:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> do be careful with this and make sure you disinfect your arm after being scratched! its because their claws contain thousands of bacteria but more often than not this can be salmonella or campylobacter - both of which you REALLY dont want to get into the blood stream or more importantly into your mouths (really easy to do - creature scratches arm, you touch arm, you touch mouth - bingo! hello poorly you!)
> 
> my CWD does the same thing to me and it happens often just be careful and you should be fiiiiiine
> 
> does flippin hurt mind :lol2:


that is a very good point, however i use alchole gel on my hands and arms and shoulders (as she likes to sit on sholders) but i'm guessing not everyone does that so a good point made for peep to be aware of :2thumb:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I fyou put something like slate, rock or tiles in your BD's viv it helps file their nails down.


Anyway one problem with cutting their nails is they can't climb up or hold onto your shirt properly.


----------



## PunkAsF82 (Oct 16, 2008)

i get this a bit. but my beardies claws are particuarly sharp, i have scars and deep gouges and he's not fully grown yet!


----------

